# how to pronounce date



## agriprop

How should the following dates be pronounced?

- Tiedot voimassa *12.3.2008-4.5.2009*
- Määrä 12-kertaistui *2004-2007

*I have no idea about the first example.
For the second one, I think it should be "kahdestatuhannestaneljästä kahteentuhanteenseitsemään", but I vaguely remember having heard it from the news reporter "vuonna kaksituhattaneljä kaksituhattaseitsemän". Quite often the simplest stuff in another language can be a trouble for Finnish learners


----------



## Gavril

agriprop said:


> How should the following dates be pronounced?
> 
> - Tiedot voimassa *12.3.2008-4.5.2009*
> - Määrä 12-kertaistui *2004-2007
> 
> *I have no idea about the first example.



Are the dates in international format (DD.MM.YYYY)?

If so, the 12.3 and 4.5 part of the dates is pronouncced _kahdennestatoista maaliskuuta neljänteen toukokuuta_ "from 12 March to 4 May". I've never learned the correct way to add in the years (though people will understand if you say _vuonna_ followed by the nominative case of the year). What do native Finnish speakers say about this?



> For the second one, I think it should be "kahdestatuhannestaneljästä kahteentuhanteenseitsemään"



That sounds correct to me.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril is right. I don't know what Kielitoimisto recommends but there is more than one way to cope with this. These are some of them:

_Maaliskuun kahdennestatoista [päivästä] kaksituhattakahdeksan toukokuun neljänteen kaksituhattayhdeksän._

_Vuoden kaksituhattakahdeksan maaliskuun kahdennestatoista päivästä vuoden kaksituhattayhdeksän toukokuun neljänteen päivään.

_I know grammar experts don't like this, but because the above suggestions are so long, many people just say: 

_Kahdestoista kolmatta/maaliskuuta kaksituhattakahdeksan viiva neljäs viidettä/toukokuuta kaksituhattayhdeksän._

I'm pretty sure linguists dislike the word _viiva_ in particular, but it is commonly used  -  at least by my generation!

GOM


----------



## agriprop

Gavril said:


> Are the dates in international format (DD.MM.YYYY)?
> 
> If so, the 12.3 and 4.5 part of the dates is pronouncced _kahdennestatoista maaliskuuta neljänteen toukokuuta_ "from 12 March to 4 May". I've never learned the correct way to add in the years (though people will understand if you say _vuonna_ followed by the nominative case of the year). What do native Finnish speakers say about this?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds correct to me.





Grumpy Old Man said:


> Gavril is right. I don't know what Kielitoimisto recommends but there is more than one way to cope with this. These are some of them:
> 
> _Maaliskuun kahdennestatoista [päivästä] kaksituhattakahdeksan toukokuun neljänteen kaksituhattayhdeksän._
> 
> _Vuoden kaksituhattakahdeksan maaliskuun kahdennestatoista päivästä vuoden kaksituhattayhdeksän toukokuun neljänteen päivään.
> 
> _I know grammar experts don't like this, but because the above suggestions are so long, many people just say:
> 
> _Kahdestoista kolmatta/maaliskuuta kaksituhattakahdeksan viiva neljäs viidettä/toukokuuta kaksituhattayhdeksän._
> 
> I'm pretty sure linguists dislike the word _viiva_ in particular, but it is commonly used  -  at least by my generation!
> 
> GOM



Mystery finally unraveled
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hakro

> Originally Posted by *Grumpy Old Man*
> I'm pretty sure linguists dislike the word viiva in particular, but it is commonly used - at least by my generation!


If so, you should change your name to *Grumpy Young Man*! I would never use _viiva_ in this case, and I believe that most people of my generation disgust this expression.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> If so, you should change your name to *Grumpy Young Man*!


Sounds good! I'll think about that.
GOM


----------

